

Lessons I’ve learned from running a startup - todd3834
http://blog.ryanparman.com/2011/04/07/lessons-ive-learned-from-running-a-startup/

======
todd3834
I wanted to keep the original title. I worked with the startup but I did not
write the article nor was I one of the founders.

